# GIVEAWAY for Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 30, 2020)

*Hi there! GIVEAWAY for the* *Instant read smoker thermometer IHP-1P has ended. *
Thanks for friends who entered!Winner is 

 Sherrillcuse
 Please PM me to claim your prize. (I'll take a day off,pls wait patiently for my reply,thanks understand!)

*Key Features:* Rechargeable Battery, the battery could last 11 hours with backlight once fully charged.Calibration, Magnet, Backlight. Easy Operation & Convenient Storage.

*Get more details on amazon *  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X9ZSCD8

SEE YOU NEXT GIVEAWAY!^^








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Inkbird will giveaway one FREE *Instant read smoker thermometer IHP-1P*!

*Rules:*Please like this post and leave your comment below. One winner will be selected randomly on May-4

*ＧＯＯＤ　ＬＵＣＫ* *! ! !*


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you inkbird for another great contribution to this site. 

Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 30, 2020)

Well, im going to give er a go,


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 30, 2020)

Been very happy with Inkbird and support!


----------



## johnewalleye (Apr 30, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Inkbird will giveaway one FREE *Instant read smoker thermometer IHP-1P*!
> 
> *Rules:*Please like this post and leave your comment below. One winner will be selected randomly on May-4
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the drewing


----------



## mike1ranger (Apr 30, 2020)

Sweet, looks like an awesome product.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Apr 30, 2020)

Very cool!! Hope I win!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 30, 2020)

I never get picked for anything, I'm in. RAY


----------



## ozzz (Apr 30, 2020)

Count me in. Thanks Inkbird


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you Inkbird!


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Apr 30, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## Murray (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird, I’m in


----------



## poacherjoe (Apr 30, 2020)

Please include my name  . Maybe I will get lucky..


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 30, 2020)

Another GREAT offer Inkbird! Thank you so much for enticing us!  I AM IN!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 30, 2020)

I orded one on Amazon the 23rd, have yet to see it. I will wait i guess.


----------



## 2Mac (Apr 30, 2020)

New to this forum.
So far I like what I see .
Being smoking for many years..
Still amazed at how much I can still learn.
Thanks
Would love a new thermometer.


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 30, 2020)

My instant read bit the dust last week. . .What great timing and Great Sponsor!

Please count me in and thanks again for the chance.

John


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 30, 2020)

Count me in. If I win I will need 

 DanMcG
 ’s address. He is a heck of a great guy but never wins anything.


----------



## Sowsage (Apr 30, 2020)

Another great giveaway! Thanks 

 Inkbirdbbq
 !


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 30, 2020)

Add me to the list please!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 30, 2020)

Oh ja bitte, ich würde gerne einen bekommen. Ich benutze die Inkbird-Temperatur- und Feuchtigkeitsregler. Vielen Dank


----------



## Jett (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you inkbird for these giveaways you have great products


----------



## Sherrillcuse (Apr 30, 2020)

Being a newbie here I know I wont win but Thank You Inkbird for the opportunity...


----------



## Dm76 (Apr 30, 2020)

Sure, I could use one of these!


----------



## slater (Apr 30, 2020)

Nice to see the presence of companies promoting their product within the forum!


----------



## Cattoon (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you for this offer. I have the 6 probe and have been very pleased with it.


----------



## WaterRat (May 1, 2020)

Cool, would be a nice companion to my inkbird 4 probe unit. Thnx!


----------



## mlk18 (May 1, 2020)

Add me to the list if applicable. Thank you.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (May 1, 2020)

Super cool that Inkbird does this!


----------



## phatbac (May 2, 2020)

Im in...thank you Ink Bird i just ordered an Ink bird 4 probe from amazon yesterday...looks like a quality product so i thought i would buy one!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## yankee bill (May 2, 2020)

This is very generous of your company Inkbird!


----------



## Steve H (May 2, 2020)

Don't include me. I already have one. And really like it. Just wanted to say thanks for another great give a way!


----------



## Winterrider (May 2, 2020)

Waterproof would be great. Just lost ( another brand) to the rain. Forgot on deck railing. The Inkbird IRF-4S didn't miss a beat. Thanks for opportunity.


----------



## sl8o3b (May 2, 2020)

Thanks Inkbird, picking up a 4S tonight.


----------



## RichGTS (May 2, 2020)

Hopping in for this! Keeps me from dragging one back and forth to the lake!!!!


----------



## DanMcG (May 3, 2020)

Count me in!


----------



## Sherrillcuse (May 4, 2020)

PM sent color me Shocked!!! 

Thank You so much Inkbird!!!
 I never expected to be the winner. I'm absolutely floored and grateful! I guess it'll be nothing but inkbird thermos for me from now on.  Again a huge Thank You!


----------



## Sherrillcuse (May 8, 2020)

Received the thermometer today and it is a very nice unit. Greatly appreciated! Thank you inkbird!


----------



## ozzz (May 8, 2020)

Congrats


----------

